# AutoNation Saltwater Roundup



## pluggit (Feb 8, 2011)

This Benefit Tournament for The American Diabetes Association will be on April 26th and 27th at Roberts Point Park Pavilion in Port Aransas Texas. Last year over 200 fisherman came together to raise over 20,000.00 for the cause. This year the Grand Prize will be 10,000.00 on a raffle. Please join AutoNation Dealers in making this a successful event.

April 26th April 27th
Captians Meeting Weigh In 
Dinner Dinner
5 Card Draw Band Prize Give Away

Register At WWW.AUTONATIONROUNDUP.COM OR WWW.CHAMPIONROUNDUP.COM


----------



## pluggit (Feb 8, 2011)

*Kayak Fisherman*

Kayak Team and Boat teams are welcome to fish this tournament.
There are divisions for both.

WWW.AUTONATIONROUNDUP.COM


----------



## pluggit (Feb 8, 2011)

*Cut off date extended to April 26th at noon*

You can still sign up for the AutoNation Saltwater Roundup.
Cut off is April 26th at noon

Go to WWW.AutoNationSaltwaterRoundup.com


----------

